# Nothin Matters 3-19 cobia report



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, we went out today for our first shakedown trip of the year and it turned out to be a great day. We were 2 for 3 with the fish weighing 77 and 81.6. The other fish was about 35 pounds and we ran over it around 9:30 this morning in the glare. The two we caught were singles and ate croakers. Not a bad first trip of the year. I'll try and post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Hell of a way to start the season . Good job jake


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

WOW! congrats on the studs!!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome big daddy!!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys, we were lucky on both fish. The 77 didn't want to eat but stayed up for us and finally ate on the 4th throw. The 81 ate first cast but we choaked it and pulled the hook. It came back up and ate again and an hour later, she was in the boat. I'd rather be lucky than good any day!


----------



## fossil (Mar 2, 2008)

great start!!!!


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Pretty work!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Way to go on some slobs. I'll take luck any day


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Dang it man! Great post on a job well done!!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Awesome!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Way to go men!!!!


----------



## inshorefisherman (Oct 10, 2009)

is the nothin matters in the harborwalk tournament yet ?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I think they are.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Here are a few pics back at the dock

View attachment 43915


View attachment 43918


View attachment 43917


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

inshorefisherman said:


> is the nothin matters in the harborwalk tournament yet ?


Yeah, fortunately we entered last week


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome Fish!!!! That boat is known for its BIG cobias....:thumbup:


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

What a couple of slobbering hogs!!!


----------



## rootbass (Feb 3, 2012)

Awesome! What size croakers do you like to use?


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

rootbass said:


> Awesome! What size croakers do you like to use?



The biggest I can find


----------



## rootbass (Feb 3, 2012)

That is great! Planning on catching my first one down their next week! Wish us luck.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Great job Jake and crew, those are some studs to be sure!


----------



## seacat (Jan 6, 2009)

Congrats and way to stick and turn that head


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Pretty work Jake and Al!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow!!!!! Speechless


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Is the tower any better with the new front legs??


----------



## cobiaphil (Oct 8, 2007)

Way to go Jake !!!! Heck of a shakedown cruise. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Congratulations Jake & Al !!!!
:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:
Did you think about leaving them out there on a leish until next week???

Awesome!! Great start to the season..
See you out there soon.

Team Celtic


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Breeze Fabricators said:


> Is the tower any better with the new front legs??


Heck yeah, it feels much more stable


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

excellnt job on the cobes guys!!!!! i hope tim and i get a chance to get out with you this year.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Those are some awesome fish! Good job on getting those bombers in.


----------

